# Anybody who feels out of control of their mind?



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

How do you handle that? How do you know what to do? How do you plan things?

Is there anything that makes you feel better?

Is there a chance that it will get better?


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

i think we all feel out of control at the moment. yes there is a chance it will get better. What makes me feel better is distraction and letting it be there.


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah I used to feel like that al the time. I got that under control. It takes time but you can teach ur mind even tho u feel like ur memory sucks to control. I had a thing that I wanted to kill someone or myself because I felt so shitty and couldn't understand what was happening to me... But as time went on I started to realize that they are ONLY thoughts.. THOUGHTS are not true.. Once u realize this u will get ur Anxiety under control.. There is Still ways to go to recover of course but that's how I got myself under control. I also distracted the hell outta myself and realized if I'm so crazy why the hell can I still do normal things even when I don't feel normal.. Dp sucks and seems hopeless but we can do it.i hope this helps you


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you both for your answers! The problem is that I don't experience thoughts anymore... I don't experience them the way I used to... and I feel hopeless because of that...What I do experience are deja vu moments of memories. Like I would do something and remember something from the past. How can I know what to do when there is no "guidance"? And I don't remember how I did things that were so automatic before. I also feel very fatigued almost all the time. It's like someone switched a button and I can't get back to myself...


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Same here. I don't know what I'm doing while I am doing it. Things don't come second nature to me anymore. I don't understand time and everyday I wake up the day before seems like forever ago


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

its because your sense of self that grounds you in reality is numbed. When this comes back you will feel things like before.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you! I am often so fatigued that I can't even do things no matter how hard I try. I used to have severe anxiety that's what I believe brought me here. But how can I help myself when phisically it feels like I can faint any minute? It's awful!!!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

And yet it feels like I don't care... like there is no motivation whatsoever... I feel like I can't get out of this cycle... I don't even know how normal feels like...


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

What should I do? I am gonna go crazy if I already didn't! I can't do things... every minute is painful..


----------



## Vincent Vega (Sep 27, 2015)

mezona said:


> And yet it feels like I don't care... like there is no motivation whatsoever... I feel like I can't get out of this cycle... I don't even know how normal feels like...


Hey, friend. Ive been reading your posts for some time, and I can say - same symptoms with me. Everything that i used to do easily is hell of a job right now. When i close my eyes, i dont see anything, but void. No thougths, no images, no self awereness. My imagination, emotions, beliefs, memories - crushed. And the funniest thing is that i dont even feel so sad about it. Anxiety - dont feel it anymore (anxiety was a part of my dpdr along with panic attacks). It all came after insomnia - i had 4 full days without sleep in a row, all full of crazy dpdr, then i got 5 hours of peace and, right after - 4 full days of being awake again. When this hell ended, ive found myself in my constant state. I know what you feel, friend.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Vincent, thank you so much for your post! I don't know if you read the whole story, but mine started with insomnia too!!! Actually it maybe started a little before that. Then when I couldn't sleep I had all kinds of thoughts mixing together - it was scary! Then after 3-4 days I experienced the quietness and it felt strange, I felt disoriented and just weird. Like something was missing but I couldn't really explain what it was. I didn't have normal sleep for about 3 weeks in a row. I was always a big thinker and enjoyed sleeping a lot. I miss my old self! I don't feel good by myself cause I just simlly don't find anything enjoyable. Can I go back to self somehow? Btw how long has it been going on for you?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

What should I do? I am gonna go crazy if I already didn't! I can't do things... every minute is painful..


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

This is gonna take time.. Just know that ur body right now is in a heightened state and u need to try and relax.. Try to go to a therapist. That helped me tremendously with coping with this feeling of dread.. Remember it's gonna take time and will take effort. Believe me me ur symptoms will reduce


----------

